# Scours......new calf......?



## kryptoniteqhs (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, so heres the story.  I just got this calf the night before last.  Her mama died about 3 or 4 days before that.  She had been doing the bottle, then on another cow, and supposedly was eating hay and  grain.  She is 6 or 7 weeks old.  Shes a black Angus.  I got her to nurse off of the bucket.  I put some electrolytes in her milk yesterday (a packet of Kick Start).  She hasnt really messed with her grain.  Shes in a nice clean stall bedded with fresh shavings.  Yesterday, I noticed she had white snot coming out of one nostril.  She has enough energy (shes timid around humans) to get startled and run, but seems down in the dumps (understandably) and maybe a little lethargic.  Today, I noticed her rattling a little when she breaths sometimes.  She has super runny (almost all watery) green dihareah (sp).  One, other thing that startled me, was when I was going to push her towards the nipple on the bucket (i pushed her rear) I heard her cracking.  She is not lame at all and walks and runs fine.  I hope that part wasnt anything.  Anyways, suggestions would be awesome!!!

eta: I was told her mom either had a heat stroke or a heart attack when they were trying to move her from a large pasture onto a trailer by horseback.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 3, 2009)

By the sounds of things I would treat for two things.

1. Scours- Treatment advice found here. 

2. Pneumonia- I would try LA200. Follow directions on the label for dosage amount but, you only need to give it once or once every few days so, less stress on the calf. 

Good luck!


----------



## kryptoniteqhs (Aug 3, 2009)

ok thank you!! im gonna go to the store now!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 3, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## kryptoniteqhs (Aug 3, 2009)

also, really dumb question, where do i give her the shot.  with horses, there is a triangle on the neck you give it in.  is it the same with cattle?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 3, 2009)

Haven't you heard? There are no dumb questions! If you don't know the answer ask. 

I haven't used LA200 for a while-thankfully we haven't needed it--so, I don't remember if it is SQ or IM. If SQ give in the loose skin in the neck usually closer to the shoulder. If IM give in the back of the rear leg or up on the rump.


----------



## kryptoniteqhs (Aug 3, 2009)

thank you much!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 3, 2009)

You are welcome!


----------

